# Police strike



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A nation wide strike is planned by cops on Monday demanding 200 percent pay rise plus 2 pages of demands revolving around *respect, justice, equality and recognition.
*
Bloody cheek


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> A nation wide strike is planned by cops on Monday demanding 200 percent pay rise plus 2 pages of demands revolving around *respect, justice, equality and recognition.
> *
> Bloody cheek




I didn't think those words were in their vocabulary


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well they don't do anything anyway so not much will happen.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Well they don't do anything anyway so not much will happen.


Nobody will miss them really but a 200% rise for doing nothing??? And apparently they are threatening their own if they don't join the strike


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Aparently there are large numbers by the interior ministry. Best to avoid that area.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Considering the new recruits, particularly those on traffic duty get 350le per month I'm surprised they even bother to turn up at all....peanuts, monkeys springs to mind





irisheyesoncairo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> Considering the new recruits, particularly those on traffic duty get 350le per month I'm surprised they even bother to turn up at all....peanuts, monkeys springs to mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Many traffic police are actually doing their national service, the scruffy ones with boots untied etc. Just have a look at their bowed legs (rickets) the reddish streak in their hair (malnourishment ). How can someone who has had little or no education become a policeman??? beggars belief really


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Very true, no way these guys should be policemen, I have no problem with them they have no choice its the ones further up the pecking order who wind me up especially those "chips" motorcycle pratts, with their waaay too tight white trousers and mirrored shades....secretly hoping they'll launch into their strip-o-gram routine


----------

